# Bar/ Restaurant Licence



## Ruthie-81 (30 Mar 2009)

Can anyone help shed some light on this for me. For a neighbourhood restaurant/ bar whats the usual time they can  (1) Serve food until (2) Serve alcohol until, and (3) Play music until?

At the moment ive been onto the Environmental Health Officer about Noise Pollution and am awaiting to hear back from the Superintendent of the local garda station to find out exactly what licence the premises hold.

What other avenue do i have???

Thanks


----------



## McCrack (30 Mar 2009)

general hours for trading for on sales are Mon to Thur 10.30 to 11.30, Fri and Sat 10.30 to 12.30am and Sun 12.30pm to 11.00pm all with 30 min 'drinking up time'.

generally restaurants can trade up to an hour later than an ordinary licensed premises so:

permitted hours of trading for hotels or an unconditional pub licence are the same. The general hours of trading for on-sales in such places are Mon to Thur 10.30 to 12.30am, Fri and Sat 10.30 to 1.30am and Sun 12.30pm to midnight.

Music can be played right up to the above times but not during drinking up time.


----------



## Ruthie-81 (30 Mar 2009)

thanks a million, i had an idea of the times but just wasnt sure about what time the music had to be finished by. if thats the case they run over by at least an hour every night!!!


----------



## meatmonger (31 Mar 2009)

Ruthie-81 said:


> thanks a million, i had an idea of the times but just wasnt sure about what time the music had to be finished by. if thats the case they run over by at least an hour every night!!!


 
yeah thats right. they over run by one hour. so lets hang them. no in fact, lets get all the pubs in ireland to close at exactly 11.30pm.  thats right,  thats the answer, close everything. 

the future is bright in ur hands


----------



## McCrack (31 Mar 2009)

Stop being an idiot.


----------



## Pique318 (31 Mar 2009)

Ruthie-81 said:


> thanks a million, i had an idea of the times but just wasnt sure about what time the music had to be finished by. if thats the case they run over by at least an hour every night!!!



They could have a licence extention....


----------



## Ruthie-81 (31 Mar 2009)

yes in fact they could have a licence extension, and thats what ive to find out from the local superintendent. if thats the case well there is nothing I can do. 

Meatmonger-If you have nothing contructive to add to this then dont bother posting.


----------



## meatmonger (31 Mar 2009)

you think you are being constructive?

i know another way to find out if they have a licence extension - go down and ask them!  instead you chose to call the EHOs and Chief Supers and anyone else you can think of.

if you do manage to "succeed" in having them close earlier then you might well be helping close them down.

surely there is a middle ground somewhere?


----------



## Ruthie-81 (31 Mar 2009)

I have spoken to the owner and the manager, as have other residents to no avail. They are very cagey and will not engage in any sort of adult conversation with us. Believe me i don not want to cause anyone to close their business but when they are being so pig headed as to not try and resolve this matter the easier way, there is no other way around it.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Apr 2009)

What did the superintendent say about the licence?


----------



## Ghodadaba (1 Apr 2009)

Why are you concerned about their trading hours? Is there noise/disturbances late at night in your neighbourhood or something?


----------



## Ruthie-81 (3 Apr 2009)

Im still awaiting to speak with the superintendent, he has been off for a few days, will update as soon as i have gotten more info.
Ghodadaba, yeah the premises is causing a huge disturbance to the neighbourhood, live music usually from 10-11 ish until 2.30 at least 5 nights out of 7, also there is no bouncer or security man who is letting patrons know to keep the noise levels down when it is late. 

Im not expecting miracles and expect some level of noise, but lately its been unbearable, and people in the building are taking sleeping tablets at this stage. A number of residents have tried to speak with the manager but unfortunatley he doesnt want to know... its a difficult situation as none of us want to go down this route.


----------



## Ghodadaba (3 Apr 2009)

Ruthie-81 said:


> Im still awaiting to speak with the superintendent, he has been off for a few days, will update as soon as i have gotten more info.
> Ghodadaba, yeah the premises is causing a huge disturbance to the neighbourhood, live music usually from 10-11 ish until 2.30 at least 5 nights out of 7, also there is no bouncer or security man who is letting patrons know to keep the noise levels down when it is late.
> 
> Im not expecting miracles and expect some level of noise, but lately its been unbearable, and people in the building are taking sleeping tablets at this stage. A number of residents have tried to speak with the manager but unfortunatley he doesnt want to know... its a difficult situation as none of us want to go down this route.


 
That sounds awful. You should also contact the Dept of Environment to ask what are the regulations about licensed premises located in mainly residential neighbourhoods. There are specific rules on noise and opening times I believe, which may actually be overseen by your local authority.

Regardless, you need to find out exactly when the bar is up in the licensing courts this year for a renewal of its licence. It will probably be sometime in September. Object in court, ask the guards to object, and all your neighbours too. It is simple to do, and the judge will probably attach restrictions to the licence and its opening hours.


----------



## Ghodadaba (3 Apr 2009)

meatmonger said:


> you think you are being constructive?
> 
> i know another way to find out if they have a licence extension - go down and ask them! instead you chose to call the EHOs and Chief Supers and anyone else you can think of.
> 
> ...


 

You mightn't be so sarcastic if you lived next door to it.


----------



## lawdable (18 Apr 2009)

If they are not a pub or don't get extensions the Gardai will shut them down and that should be the end of it.

More likely, they hold a publican's licence, a dance licence and a music & singing licence and get Special Exemption Orders (SEOs) on a monthly or more regular basis from the District Court, permitting them to open late on particular nights.

In exceptional circumstances, the Gardai will object to any further SEOs being given. The risk of that will usually lead to premises strictly following any requests from the local Gardai in relation to noise, public order, etc. Members of the public, however, cannot object to SEO applications.

If a solution cannot be mediated by the local Gardai, you have three options:

(i) Object to the renewal of their annual dance and music & singing licences in September (and even their intoxicating liquor licence) - this would usually lead to a licensee and residents agreeing conditions to be placed on the licence or the Court imposing conditions of their own;

(ii) Sue the business in question for nuisance (essentially for stopping you having the quiet enjoyment of your homes) seeking damages for past nuisance and an injunction preventing future nuisance; or 

(iii) Pursuade the local Couty Council to pass a resolution limiting the time to which SEOs can be given in your particular locality (e.g. moving it back from 2:30am to 1:30am Monday to Saturday) - I've never heard of a Council doing this though.

Drop me a private message if I can be any further help, and best of luck.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Apr 2009)

> (i) Object to the renewal of their annual dance and music & singing licences in September (and even their intoxicating liquor licence) - this would usually lead to a licensee and residents agreeing conditions to be placed on the licence or the Court imposing conditions of their own;


This is usually the most effective method.


----------



## woods (19 Apr 2009)

Maybe a few of you could just use the threat of this objection to negotiate with the operator to change their ways.


----------



## Ruthie-81 (21 Apr 2009)

thanks for all your replies guys/ gals. we have been in negotiations with the local authority and they have been meeting with the manager. we have come up with an arrangement for the time being of times acceptable by the restaurant and the local authority and see how it goes from there. these can be reviewed down the road when we see the actual outcome and how its affecting the residents.


----------

